# First blood!!!



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Took the ole cape out to fish for the first time! My nephew put the first snap on da boat!! Rat snap but he drew first blood! Awesome day on the water with fam! :thumbup:


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Another rat snap...


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

I assumed a Black Sea bass?? Either way sent back to grow.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

finished with a decent haul of Sheepies! It was a absolutely awesome day!! Thank the good Lord for all he provides us!!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Fun day indeed!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

I can only load one pic at a time sorry... My bro and nephew!!!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Its all good when you are on the water.....


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of sheepshead ! I don't think it's a black sea bass, but l don't know what it is either. Some sort of hind or scamp ?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

GROUPERKING said:


> Nice mess of sheepshead ! I don't think it's a black sea bass, but l don't know what it is either. Some sort of hind or scamp ?


We were catching what my buddie called black sea bass back in December at the ono island oyster reef. That and small gags and black snapper. All about the same size. 10-12 inches. I would show him that picture, but he is not with us any more to ask.


----------



## rickmbp (Aug 29, 2013)

It's a small grouper.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

That is absolutely a scamp. Shallowest one I've ever heard of. Cool. Yeah, there are plenty of gags and black sea bass around too. 
Happy hunting.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice catch! ! Looks to me like a small gag but I'm no fish expert. . Either way always good to be on the water especially with family!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

juvenile scamp grouper. Nice haul of convicts also!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

rickmbp said:


> It's a small grouper.





recess said:


> juvenile scamp grouper. Nice haul of convicts also!!


I kinda thought that too it looked like it at the tail but I'm no fish expert either lol:thumbsup: thanks for the identification


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job on breaking her in!!!


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

GROUPERKING said:


> Nice mess of sheepshead ! I don't think it's a black sea bass, but l don't know what it is either. Some sort of hind or scamp ?



New Englander chiming in - definitely not a black sea bass...although I have seen black sea bass back when I lived down in Tampa...but on the flip side, I never saw them in masses until I moved up here to Massachusetts. They can get over 5 lbs - I've only caught them that large from a boat. I typically fish from shore and the ones I catch around the rocks are usually much smaller - often under 12" long. Those smaller ones around the rocks usually hit flies while targeting stripers (when I'm using smaller clouser minnows) or false albacore (especially when the fishing is slow for albies and I let the fly sink to fool around with smaller ground fish until the main target fish show up)


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I knew it looked like a scamp, but I have never heard of anybody catching a scamp in the bay.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Sheep tacos!!!!


----------



## CharlieT (Feb 13, 2012)

I bet you could have gotten $100 from some aquarium shop for that scamp...only if you could have kept him!


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice haul of fish with the fam and even better in a cape...


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Well done hand! The wonder twins at it again! Congrats on the blood!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: NICE :thumbup:


----------

